# Dust collection fitting for a Jet DC650 - 4" fittings won't fit



## Chess (5 mo ago)

I do very basic woodworking in my shed - really just a complete beginner, a hobby for retirement. I realized early on that the dust was going to be an issue so I've been rolling my saws outside to use them. I figured at some point I would look into dust collection. 

A family member gave me a Jet DC-650 after finding out that I was messing around with woodworking (her hubby passed away and she had no use for it) so I gratefully accepted it. 
I realize it's older, but I figure it must be better than using nothing (other than my shop vac LOL). I had to order the "inlet guard" on top as it was missing, so this is what the hose needs to attach to. 
. 
I have tried to figure out how to attach the hose but those little screws in the side prevent any 4" fitting from being workable. I don't get it. I must be missing something and hoping someone here can offer a suggestion.


----------



## jdonhowe (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm not familiar with that model, or that fitting. That said, if you're trying to connect a 4" hose, you might be able to screw it onto the fitting, with the hose wire avoiding the screw heads. Second, you could use some ABS drain pipe cement to glue the guard, and remove the screws. Third, you could just remove the guard, which I assume is only there to prevent large chunks of wood from damaging the impeller blades. Finally, if you want to keep the guard in the system, move it to another location farther upstream- say, insert it at the other end of the hose.


----------



## Tree Hugger (Sep 1, 2011)

Give me an hour and I'll have my son post a pic. 
I have a DC-650 it uses a wire reinforced vinyl hose that is attached with a wire band clamp.
The other end I use a quick connect from Rockler.


----------



## Chess (5 mo ago)

Thanks. I just spent $40 on the guard (yes, absurd cost🤪) so I definitely want to leave it in place. I assumed that it would be dangerous to operate it without the guard, but what do I know. I was trying to attach the hose that came with it, it's a 2.5" hose with a 4" connector. I just figured I was missing another piece or some other fitting. I don't have a 4" hose to try. There are a couple of extra fittings that came with it - one is a big pvc fitting that does go over the inlet cover but nothing else works with it. Maybe if I
had another of those I could make something work. I'll see what I can find online.



.


----------



## Chess (5 mo ago)

Tree Hugger said:


> Give me an hour and I'll have my son post a pic.
> I have a DC-650 it uses a wire reinforced vinyl hose that is attached with a wire band clamp.
> The other end I use a quick connect from Rockler.


Awesome - thank you.


----------



## Tree Hugger (Sep 1, 2011)

Chess said:


> Awesome - thank you.


----------



## Chess (5 mo ago)

Not sure what is going on there. It looks like you have removed the inlet valve cover?

This may work. It's 4.25" to 4". Wish I could find a 4.25" to 2.5". Then I could use the hose that came with it. Drat.








Dust Right® Quick Connect 4" Hose Port


Connect 4" hose to your Dust Right® Handle with ease!




www.rockler.com


----------



## Tree Hugger (Sep 1, 2011)

Chess said:


> Not sure what is going on there. It looks like you have removed the inlet valve cover?
> 
> This may work. It's 4.25" to 4". Wish I could find a 4.25" to 2.5". Then I could use the hose that came with it. Drat.
> 
> ...


It's the way I bought it (used) . I'll look later


----------



## Chess (5 mo ago)

Tree Hugger said:


> It's the way I bought it (used) . I'll look later


Ah...Yeah I knew something was missing there as I had looked it up and read the manual before I ever got it.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm just getting into this. I have determined that manufacturers have a system where the cheap stuff is universal and then everything needs 3 expensive adapters on each side. Every tool I have is a different size. Ryobi must have 3 different inch and a half sizes. 2.5" vac hoses come in small, medium and large. 

It's a racket!


----------



## Chess (5 mo ago)

_Ogre said:


> I'm just getting into this. I have determined that manufacturers have a system where the cheap stuff is universal and then everything needs 3 expensive adapters on each side. Every tool I have is a different size. Ryobi must have 3 different inch and a half sizes. 2.5" vac hoses come in small, medium and large.
> 
> It's a racket!


That's crazy!


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Seeing the handle there I assume you’re going to use it as a vacuum? Those fins aren’t going to do much to protect the blower, keep that in mind. I’ve never heard of one breaking, but when a shard of wood hits the blower it’s not a nice sound. If it has one of those felt type filter bags, they are terrible, quickly clog up, so I would look into upgrading that at least to a cloth bag.

Cyclones will save your filters, and small pieces of wood can’t get to the blower.


----------



## Chess (5 mo ago)

DrRobert said:


> Seeing the handle there I assume you’re going to use it as a vacuum? Those fins aren’t going to do much to protect the blower, keep that in mind. I’ve never heard of one breaking, but when a shard of wood hits the blower it’s not a nice sound. If it has one of those felt type filter bags, they are terrible, quickly clog up, so I would look into upgrading that at least to a cloth bag.
> 
> Cyclones will save your filters, and small pieces of wood can’t get to the blower.


If your are responding to me, there is no handle in my pics. That was someone else's post. 
And no felt bag - it's a cloth bag. I will take a pic of the whole thing, later, and post it here.

If by "fins" you mean the inlet guard, that is how the system is sold - it's an original part.


----------



## Tree Hugger (Sep 1, 2011)

Chess said:


> If your are responding to me, there is no handle in my pics. That was someone else's post.
> And no felt bag - it's a cloth bag. I will take a pic of the whole thing, later, and post it here.
> 
> If by "fins" you mean the inlet guard, that is how the system is sold - it's an original part.


My pic has the handle ( a Rockler item) it's a quick friction connect to whatever machine I hook it to.
I must be missing the inlet guard ..you do have to be careful what your picking up if your using it as a floor vac at times.
It's cheap bought used and cyclones are far better.
I did upgrade the bag.


----------



## Chess (5 mo ago)

Tree Hugger said:


> My pic has the handle ( a Rockler item) it's a quick friction connect to whatever machine I hook it to.
> I must be missing the inlet guard ..you do have to be careful what your picking up if your using it as a floor vac at times.
> It's cheap bought used and cyclones are far better.
> I did upgrade the bag.


I'm not planning to use it as a floor vac (I have small shop vac for that already). Yes mine was cheap, free in fact LOL. I can't really put much into anything right now so I thought this would be good for now. I'm not familiar with cyclones, but I will learn about them going forward. 
What bag did you upgrade to? How much did that cost if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

Case in point... I finally have the right size adapter to stick in a Ryobi biscuit jointer, but the handle is in the way. Yes the bag goes on the od and if it was anything other than a bag it wouldn't fit. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

As far as hand held sanders with goofy size ports, I've found this drywall sanding kit with several size adaptors works for every sander and every household vacuum cleaner attachment I have. The 1 1/4" flexible hose is lighter and more flexible than any I've found. it's a great deal for any woodworking shop;








Hyde Tools 09165 Drywall Hand 6-Foot Hose Dust-Free Vacuum Sander, 6' - Vacuum And Dust Collector Hoses - Amazon.com


Hyde Tools 09165 Drywall Hand 6-Foot Hose Dust-Free Vacuum Sander, 6' - Vacuum And Dust Collector Hoses - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com





As far as 4" dust collector fittings they are a mess also. You can always use a heat gun on PVC or ABS to shrink it down or expand it to slip over a "near" fit. I used two Harbor Freight heat guns at the same time to expand some 2.5" round PVC angle fittings under my instrument panel AC and heating vents on my Restoration Project '89 4 X 4 Chevy. I made a tapered wood plug to expand the PVC to the right size:


----------



## Tree Hugger (Sep 1, 2011)

Chess said:


> I'm not planning to use it as a floor vac (I have small shop vac for that already). Yes mine was cheap, free in fact LOL. I can't really put much into anything right now so I thought this would be good for now. I'm not familiar with cyclones, but I will learn about them going forward.
> What bag did you upgrade to? How much did that cost if you don't mind me asking?


I believe it was a smaller micron filter then was stock at the time bag from Jet. I forget the cost but significantly cheaper than the expensive canister filter.
I may have got it through Rockler
My woodworker friend was just over helping me with a joint project ..The one I bought the DC-650 from.
He's got an awesome cyclone BTW
He said the exit joint from the collecter was just how he bought it.
And like I said earlier the working end with the handle is a Rockler item.
I just shove it in tight to whatever machine i'm using.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Chess said:


> If your are responding to me, there is no handle in my pics. That was someone else's post.
> And no felt bag - it's a cloth bag. I will take a pic of the whole thing, later, and post it here.
> 
> If by "fins" you mean the inlet guard, that is how the system is sold - it's an original part.


Oops 😆


----------



## jdonhowe (Jul 25, 2014)

Chess said:


> Thanks. I just spent $40 on the guard (yes, absurd cost🤪) so I definitely want to leave it in place. I assumed that it would be dangerous to operate it without the guard, but what do I know. I was trying to attach the hose that came with it, it's a 2.5" hose with a 4" connector. I just figured I was missing another piece or some other fitting. I don't have a 4" hose to try. There are a couple of extra fittings that came with it - one is a big pvc fitting that does go over the inlet cover but nothing else works with it. Maybe if I
> had another of those I could make something work. I'll see what I can find online


Shop vacs are designed for high vacuum/low airflow, whereas DC's are designed for high airflow and relatively low vacuum (static pressure). Using a 2.5" (shop vac sized) hose on a DC is not making the best use of its capability. Whenever it's possible for you, replace the 2.5" hose with 4" wire reinforced hose, or even better, smooth rigid pipe. Use the 4" to 2.5" adapter only if you must adapt to a tool fitting, and relegate the 2.5" hose to a shop vac.


----------



## Chess (5 mo ago)

jdonhowe said:


> Shop vacs are designed for high vacuum/low airflow, whereas DC's are designed for high airflow and relatively low vacuum (static pressure). Using a 2.5" (shop vac sized) hose on a DC is not making the best use of its capability. Whenever it's possible for you, replace the 2.5" hose with 4" wire reinforced hose, or even better, smooth rigid pipe. Use the 4" to 2.5" adapter only if you must adapt to a tool fitting, and relegate the 2.5" hose to a shop vac.


It's a rather crappy hose that came with it, I suspect the original owner was "making do" just like I am LOL. Some of those 4" DC hoses are pretty pricey. But I understand your point.
Found a 10' wire-reinforced hose at HF, online only so I would have to order it. Guess I could start with this.









4 in. x 10 ft. Transparent Dust Collector Hose


Amazing deals on this 4In X 10Ft Transparent Dust Collector Hose at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com





Also found this one. By the time I add shipping, the HF one is the same price as this one. Any thoughts as to which one might be better? 








4 inch diameter x 10 foot long Ultra Flex Clear Vue Heavy Duty PVC Dust Debris and Fume Collection Hose MADE IN USA! - - Amazon.com


4 inch diameter x 10 foot long Ultra Flex Clear Vue Heavy Duty PVC Dust Debris and Fume Collection Hose MADE IN USA! - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## Chess (5 mo ago)

Anyone have any advice on those two hoses?


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Harbor Freight use to have good DC hoses in their kits. Not sure if it's the same quality now....

Maybe someone has bought both HF hoses to compare...


----------

